# What is the best site for Air Tickets? Procedure for cancellation ?



## kool (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi guys, 
I've never traveled via flight before. So want to know so many things about Domestic Flights. I want to book cheapest 2-way return ticket from Patna-Bangalore on 2nd-8th Feb 2012. There so many sites like goibibo, makemytrip, cleartrip, ezeego etc offering discounts and cashback offer. But before booking any tickets *i want know these things:*

1) If i want to cancel flight 1 or 2 day before departure, then how much they gonna refund my money, if ticket costs: Rs.4000 (base fare= Rs.800). 

2) On some sites like ezeego offering 100% cash back on base fare. , what after getting Rs.800 cashback, if i cancel my ticket. how much they will refund? 

3) What is the meaning  of *Partially Refundable and Refundable ? *


*For example:*

Here is the detail of ezeego ticket fare
Patna to Bangalore - Indigo 6E 342 | Bangalore to Patna - Indigo 6E 339
*Rs 1600 (Fare) + 5910 (Fees) + 10 (Service tax) + 410 (Surcharges) = Total: Rs 7930*


----------



## Sarath (Nov 6, 2011)

I was charged 750 to 1000 for cancellation or date change. Same for both. 

All websites offer similar rates actually. I can vouch for makemytrip, yatra and makemytrip (got discount for this once )

You always get charged for cancellation.


----------



## kool (Nov 6, 2011)

Sarath said:


> I was charged 750 to 1000 for cancellation or date change. Same for both.
> 
> All websites offer similar rates actually. I can vouch for makemytrip, yatra and makemytrip (got discount for this once )
> 
> You always get charged for cancellation.



any idea about this offer?   *www.ezeego1.co.in/static/images/offers/fortnight_lp_banners/Deal-of-the-Fortnight_Flights_Nov_LPTopic.jpg

Air Fare Refund Offers | Air Ticket Deals - Ezeego1


----------



## Sarath (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks good. They might be talking only about the base fare. 
I'm searching for the fine print. They might just offer you coupons for next purchase calling it cash back etc. See if it is instant cash back. Can't make out much from the information on that page alone.


----------



## kool (Nov 6, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Looks good. They might be talking only about the base fare.
> I'm searching for the fine print. They might just offer you coupons for next purchase calling it cash back etc. See if it is instant cash back. Can't make out much from the information on that page alone.




Buddy they are saying to refund money after 7 days to account.

Read here... and plz tell me what they mean...
*Terms and Conditions - {Deal of the Fortnight} - Get 100% Refund**




    *This offer is valid for Indian citizens only.
    *This offer is Not Valid for bookings made by Travel Agents or Affiliate partners.
    *This offer is valid for domestic air tickets booked on Select Airlines through Ezeego One Travel & Tours Ltd. between 01st November and 15th November 2011.
    *This offer is not valid for travel on or between 22nd December 2011 and 02nd January 2012.
    Offer is valid for bookings made using your Master / Visa Credit & Debit Cards and Net Banking only. Payments made through Oxicash / Paymate or Cash on Delivery options are not eligible under the offer.
    *Bookings have to be made online on our website Cheap Flights & Air Tickets Booking | Low Cost Air Fares & Deals | India & International Flights - Ezeego1 or by calling our 24x7 Customer Service Team on 1800 209 0800 (Toll Free) or 098675 65900 (GSM)
    *Book your tickets at least 45 days ahead of your travel date and get 100% Refund of the base fare only. Offer applicable only on tickets booked on *Air India (AI only), Go Air, IndiGo, Jet Airways, Kingfisher Airlines and SpiceJet.*
    *For tickets booked within 45 days of the date of travel, get Flat Rs. 350 cashback. Offer applicable only on tickets booked on SpiceJet and Jet Airways.
    *Cash back amount will be per passenger per ticket. Applicable Fees and Surcharges will have to be borne in full by the customer.
    *To avail the offer, kindly enter and *validate "RATYNFINE" in the Promo code* section on the payment page. Note - validation of promo code does not guarantee cashback, terms and conditions have to be met.
    *On validation of the promo code, an instant discount of Re. 1 will be given. *The actual cash back will be refunded to your card account within 7 working days of completion of booking.*
    *The offer is valid for Adult and Child bookings only. This offer is not valid for Infant bookings.
    *All tickets would be subject to availability at the time of booking and will be governed by the standard airline terms and conditions.
    *Cancellation charges / date change penalties will be applicable as per the airline rules for all tickets purchased through this promotion.
    *Apart from the amendment / cancellation charges levied by the airlines, ezeego1 will charge a handling fee of Rs. 200/- per ticket per person for all amendments / cancellations. Refunds if any will be processed only after deducting the same. There will be no refund on partly utilized tickets.
**Cash back amount will be reversed in case of any cancellation.*
    This promotion is funded from a special promotional budget created by Ezeego1.
    *Ezeego1 and reserves the right to add or withdraw any airline from the offer during the promotion period.
    *Ezeego1 shall not guarantee or be held responsible or liable for any product or service offered by the Airlines which is not within the control of Ezeego1.
    *All disputes related to the offer shall be the subject matter of the jurisdiction of the Mumbai High Court. The prevailing statutory laws of India shall be applicable to the offer.
    *Ezeego1 reserves the right to change or withdraw the Offer, any time at the sole discretion of the Management. The Terms and Conditions of this promotion are subject to change without any prior notice.
    *This offer cannot be combined with any other offer currently applicable on Cheap Flights & Air Tickets Booking | Low Cost Air Fares & Deals | India & International Flights - Ezeego1 for the same products.
    *The Offer is not open to the relatives and employees of Ezeego1 and its associate companies.


----------



## Sarath (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks like it is an instant cash back. That is good. So you need to book 45days in advance and in one of these flights :Air India (AI only), Go Air, IndiGo, Jet Airways, Kingfisher Airlines and SpiceJet.

Go ahead bro. Looks good.

Just booked tickets from makemytrip. I can't believe I forgot about this offer. LOL


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 7, 2011)

@kool: I have used makemytrip,cleartrip & yatra.com & found cleartrip to be slightly cheaper..

but the cheapest rate u will get when u directly book from official flight website.


----------



## Tech&ME (Nov 7, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> @kool: I have used makemytrip,cleartrip & yatra.com & found cleartrip to be slightly cheaper..
> 
> but the cheapest rate u will get when u directly book from official flight website.



YES ! Exactly.

In my opinion *@kool*

1. Buy the tickets directly from the respective airline website only. 

2. The ticket price will be the lowest.

3. To get further discount you can use your credit card promo code.

*For Example :*

a.) Buy a flight ticket from Skylights Redirect for Patna --- Bangalore sector.

b.) Make payment using your HDFC Bank Credit Card and enter FLYHDFC as promo code during checkout. 

c.) You get a 15% discount of the base fare.

( Such discounts are available on Indigo , JetAirways , JetLite, AirIndia, etc. ) 

*Regarding Refunds.*

In my opinion, getting a refund on flight tickets is a joke.

a) First you need to pay Rs 700/- or Rs 1000/-

b) You will be refunded back only the base fare amount, which is actually of no use since its a very small amount.

c) NO AIRLINE will refund you the taxes / surcharge back.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 7, 2011)

^^Yup...practically experienced it while booking from SpiceJet website..

3rd party booking sites charge extra for service...


----------



## Sarath (Nov 7, 2011)

Only ever booked directly off the Emirates website. 

Rest all from makemytrip, yatra and the likes who charge 250 for domestic and 750-1000 for international. 

The only benefit of the third party sites are comparison flight prices and timings and booking connecting flights etc with ease.


----------

